# Rico won't stop clearing his crop...



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Okay, so some of you know about Rico's condition with his throat and sucking his toe. Refer to here if you don't know:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=12545

Well I think it's finally caught up to him. He can't stop doing that thing that birds do where it looks like they're yawning but they're really clearing out their crop. I noticed he was doing it a lot this morning but I didn't think anything of it. And then I just got home a few minutes ago, it's now 5:30 in the afternoon, and he's still doing it!!!

He's in luck though, because I finally got a job today! So I can afford to take him to the vet now. Will he be okay till tomorrow? Or is this an emergency situation? Please help! I don't want my little Rico to die, I've grown quite fond of him 

Also is there anything I can do in the mean time to help him stop the "yawning" thing?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You can go to the healthfood store and look for the following: Beta-Carotene in capsule form, and Capryl (caprylic acid) in capsule form. 

The Beta-carotene is if the is a possiblity of a Vit A defeciency and it will also boost the immune system, and the Capryl is if there is a yeast or fungal problem going on in the mouth or the crop.

Puncture the end of the capsules and sqweeze (sp) it to lightly dust it on any food he will eat during the day.

Also look in the inside of his mouth...at the slit in the roof of his mouth and his throat to see if the skintone is normal or looks red/inflamed or has a white cheezy looking buildid-up. If so this is an indication of either yeast or a Vit A defeciency.

If a Vit A defeciency is suspected having a full spectrum lighting above or near the cage will also be benefical.

If the inside of the mouth looks normal it could be at one time he may have had something stuck in the roof of his mouth and overtime the toe-picking has become a habit.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks I'll see what I can do. He stopped today... So far. I just got up. But either way I'm still going to talk my mom into letting me take him to the vet this week and I can pay her back once I get my first pay check. I'm still worried about him. He's actually been letting me pet him and he's been being affectionate. He's such a sweet bird under all his nervousness. I just want him to be okay


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Sounds like a bacterial crop of fungal crop infection, possibly avain gastric yeast. He needs to see the vet sooner rather than later. Birds are very good at hiding their illness until they are quite poorly, hence how he seems tamer now. Equally once on the right medication they can turn around quickly. Try and get him to the vet today is my advice.


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

How is Rico today? I agree, he does need to see the vet as soon as possible. Let us know how he is. hugs


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

He's doing good (I think). I talked to my mom about going to a vet before I'm able to actually pay for it myself, she says she thinks he doesn't need to see one yet. I explained to her that birds don't show signs of illness before whatever they actually have is killing them. She doesn't get it. So I haven't been able to take him in yet. 

I think I might have an explanation to why he's doing this behavior though. He and Marcello have been displaying courtship behaviors between each other, and Marcello was actually attempting to mate with him the other day. Could the "yawning" thing he's doing be him courting Marcello? Cuz I read on a few different places some birds do that as a sign of affection. And the same day it showed up was the same day they started acting super weird towards each other... 

I'm still gunna keep talking to my mom about this. And unfortunately I won't be getting my first paycheck as soon as I thought. My interviewer messed up and didn't know I was supposed to go through two interviews before I could be hired. He called me and says I'm "definitely hired" still, he just needs to set me up for a second interview to do all my paperwork and crap. So until he sets me up one, I'm sitting here with my phone waiting for the call X_X


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Luti-Kriss said:


> I think I might have an explanation to why he's doing this behavior though. He and Marcello have been displaying courtship behaviors between each other, and Marcello was actually attempting to mate with him the other day. Could the "yawning" thing he's doing be him courting Marcello? Cuz I read on a few different places some birds do that as a sign of affection. And the same day it showed up was the same day they started acting super weird towards each other...


No answers from anybody?


----------

